# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Claritine-nierówna praca serca.

## Jagoda85

Po zażyciu dwóch tabletek leku Claritine zauważyłem u siebie nierówną pracę serca, kołatanie. Jak długo może to trwać? Mam 29 lat i nigdy wcześniej nie miałem problemów z sercem.

----------

